# Dry brittle hair - gender related?



## ljb1

Does dry, brittle hair relate to boy or girl? Throughout my pregnancy my hair has become fairly dry and brittle. It normally gets greasy after a day. I seem to remember that your hair condition tends to change depending on the sex of the baby. Any one know about this?


----------



## Ashlee B x

I have no clue about this but mine has done it with both pregnancies, more so this one to be honest, my first was a boy now ive got a girl lol, i can go a few days n it doesnt look greasy at all but becoz its so dry i like to keep it hydrated lol


----------



## MissIntrigue

With DD #1 I had gorgeous hair (yet the rest of me, not so much... she really 'stole' my looks at the time)... with the DD I am currently carrying I have hideous hair yet everyone says I look amazing.. two same gendered pregnancies yet two completely different pregnancies as far as symptoms go


----------



## babybambi

Ahh, I feel your pain. All my shine has gone and it constantly feels like it needs conditioning! I just keep it tied up most days to stop it pissing me off. But on a plus note, my fingernails have become awesome!!! I think this was my first pregnancy symptom, my nails normally crack and Fray but since week 5 I feel like wolverine, I have to trim them every two weeks with a chainsaw!

Oh...and I'm having a boy :thumbup:


----------



## Kywiki

My hair has been like this also! I also was shedding so bad I thought I was going to go bald. I am having a boy


----------



## bettny

no idea about it but since getting preg i have alot more hair(on my head and other places :( )
i used to wash my hair every other day as it used to fall out if i washed it more but now it gets greasy in about 8 hours i swear its driving me mad!


----------

